# Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)



## AngelnderChris (9. Dezember 2006)

Hallo liebe Sportsfreunde,
weiß jemand, auf was man im o.g. Centerpark angeln kann?
Ich fahre nächstes Jahr dort hin und würde gerne dortangeln, wäre nett wenn ich noch einige Tipps für diese Gewässer bekomme!

lg
Chris


----------



## Fizzkid (9. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

ohhh....zentnerweise Karpfen einfach n bißchen brot an nen haken und schon hängt n Karpfen oder ne Karausche dran.
Masse kannst du am tretbootsteg fangen. die größeren sind in den kleinen Kanälen.
viel spaß


----------



## AngelnderChris (10. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

Dann werd ichs mal mit Brot und Frolic versuchen, wie siehtsdort mir Barschen, Forellen und Hechten aus?


----------



## Fizzkid (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

Hecht, Forelle und Barsch gibts glaub ich nicht.....
dafür aber Karpfen, Karauschen und Schleien ohne ende.
Ich würd mir garnicht die mühe machen mit Frolic oder Boilis zu fischen. entweder Teig an ner pose anbieten oder gleich als schwimmbrot (am Steg)...nur pass auf die Enten auf!!


----------



## AngelnderChris (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

gut dann werd ich mich für den Urlaub auf Karpfen vorbereiten 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## hagel21 (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

Hey Angelnder Chris,
  wir waren im Juli 2006 dort.Habe dort Angler gesehen 
  die einen Hecht gefangen haben.Barsche ohne Ende
  im Bereich der Brücken hinter dem Spielplatz am frühen
  Abend.

  Gruss Hagel21


----------



## AngelnderChris (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

Was empfehlt ihr für Karpfenmontagen und Köder?


----------



## GermanPilot (11. März 2007)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

Hallo AngelnderChris ,

wann fährts du in den Centerparc ?
Hab gestern auch gebucht vom 2.7. - 6.7. .
Ist für uns das erstemal in so einem Park.
Hauptsächlich der Kinder wegen machen wir das ,aber ein paar Angelklamotten nehm ich trotzdem mit !
|wavey:


----------



## AngelnderChris (11. März 2007)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

ich fahr in der ersten Herbstferienwoche (NRW) dahin.


----------



## Der Bammel (12. März 2007)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

Wie läuft das dort mit der Angelei ? Zahlen an der Kasse und fertig ????


----------



## Dütefischer (1. April 2007)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

Petri!

Mußt nix zahlen dort. Bin da auch schon gewesen und habe mich geärgert, daß ich mein Getackel nicht dabei hatte. Einfach nur der Höflichkeit halber Bescheid sagen und los gehts - überigens ... Catch & Release wird dort recht gerne gesehen. #6 

MfG  vom Dütefischer


----------



## zottelthebest (28. September 2008)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

laut auskunft an de rhotline gibts in het heijderbos keinen see mehr, der wurde wohl zugekippt und es tehen neue vip häuser drauf. wollten da zuerst hin, toll, dass auf dem aktuellen plan der see noch groß eingezeichnet ist...


----------



## PbProducts (24. August 2010)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

Hey meine Gleichgesinnten.

Ich bringe al ein bißchen licht in die ganze Sache hier.

Also zunächst mal: 
Karpfen: viel, alle Größen, die richtig Dicken sind im Hauptsee unterwegs (Schwimmbrot in den Kanälen macht richtig Laune)
Wie immer: Boilie und Partikel wie Mais oder Kichererbse sind top.
Hecht: verdammt guter Bestand, in den Kanälen habe ich bisher nur Halbstarke gefangen, Große bis knapp an die Metermarke im Hauptsee (beste Erfolge auf Köderfisch)
Barsche: Allgegenwärtig, in den Kanälen genauso wie im See. Sicherlich sind da auch 40er dabei, ich selbst habe schon Fische bis 35cm mit kleinen Wobblern gefangen.
Zander: Keine Ahnung, habe dort noch nie einen gefangen oder gesehen
Weißfisch: Überall, wie auch schon gesagt wurde: Schleien sind auch dabei

Und wichtig: Der See existiert noch und ist immer für ne Überraschung gut. Ich hab da schon Jungs gesehen die ne kapitale Regenbogenforelle gefangen haben. Keiner wusste wo die her kommt, denn besetzt werden die dort nicht.

Wünsche jedem der dorthin fährt viel Spaß, denn den hat man dort auf jeden Fall!!#h


----------



## PhantasieDelphin (5. November 2010)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

Hey Leute,

fahre heute in den Park über das Wochenende und habe das grad nur so zufällig mitbekommen dass man da auch angeln kann!

Das find ich aber mal richtig geil!!!

Werde mein Glück auf Raubfisch versuchen mit ein paar schönen Shads oder Spinnern 

Falls ich kein Glück haben solte werde ich dann mal die karpfen verhaften  

alles catch and release natürlich 

Hoffe habe erfolg werds danach mal berichten!


----------



## McFlys (12. November 2010)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

Hey PhantasieDelphin,

und erfolg gehabt in Het Heijderbos??
Fahre kommende Woche dahin und werde mal mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Fulda84 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

Hallo Leute,
zu diesem Gewässer hat sich schon längere Zeit keiner mehr geäussert, leider. Habe vor über Ostern dahin zu fahren und wär für ein paar Tipps sehr dankbar. War in letzter Zeit vielleicht jemand dort?


----------



## michaelsch (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

hallo.und was gefangen?fulda84.will auch mal dahin fahren


----------



## Carp_Günni (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

Neue Infos?
War derzeit jemand vor Ort?
Grüße


----------



## HAKSE (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

Klingt ja eigentlcih ganz interessant. ...


----------



## Carp_Günni (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

Und war mal wieder jemand?
Ich geh im nächsten Jahr wieder!


----------



## Carp_Günni (27. September 2012)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

Termin für nächstes Jahr Juni steht! 

War jetz mal wieder jemand dort? Infos? Fänge? #h


----------



## carpnroll (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

Hallo...

War mal wieder jemand vor Ort?

Grüße


----------



## AlexX!! (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich war an Pfingsten eine Woche in Het Heijderbos, kurzes Fazit.

Angeln dort wirklich problemlos und unkompliziert, wird auch von vielen Besuchern dort gelebt. Und ja, laut Karte ist C&R obligatorisch 
Wenn man mit dem Tretboot um den See dümpelt, steht hier und da immer ein Rodpod im Garten 
Ich war mit Fliege unterwegs, wollte dem Raubfisch an die Schuppen.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFzbwl7LANN/

Früh morgens oder oder am Abend, die Angelei war herrlich, wenn auch ohne nennenswertes Ergebnis, ein Nachläufer und zwei mal kurz.. vermutlich einen Karpfen am Rücken gehakt, das wars für die ganze Woche. Wobei in dieser Woche alle durchweg geblankt haben, die Karpfen waren mitten in der Laich, sind den ganzen Tag gerollt, vielleicht lag es daran.
Selbst die Stipper Truppe schaute in die Röhre. Interessant finde ich auch den kleineren See, leider ist der mit Fliege kaum zu befischen, nächstes mal muss ich noch ne Spinnrute in die Dachbox feuern ;-)

Auch den Parc selbst kann ich wärmstens empfehlen, die Leute dort super freundlich, man fühlt sich sehr wohl dort.

Grüße
Alex


----------



## Mr.Fang (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

Hallo Leute, 
Auch wenn dieser Thread sehr alt ist, wollte ich auch meinen Erfahrungsbericht niederschreiben, da ich die letzten 2 Wochen vergebens nach aktuellen Informationen gesucht hatte.  

Ich war mit der Family von Montag bis Freitag im CP Het Heijderbos.  Angeln war nicht Hauptziel des Urlaubs, dennoch hatte ich täglich 1-3 Stunden Zeit zum Angeln gefunden...|supergri

Einen Erlaubnisschein mit den Regeln (Angeln nur bis Sonnenuntergang, 2 Ruten/Pers, angeln vom Boot verboten, Pflicht C&R etc.) erhält man kostenlos an der Rezeption (d.h. auch kein Fischereischein oder Vispas nötig).  Laut einem Park-Mitarbeiter sollte es im großen See hauptsächlich Karpfen geben.  Ca. 15 Hechte und ein paar kleine Barsche...  so zumindest die Info, die ich erhielt.  Kunstköderangeln lohne sich nicht...  Als Spinnangler habe ich natürlich trotzdem zuerst Gummifisch und Wobbler durch den See gezogen und innerhalb von 30 Minuten zwei Hechte gefangen (beide ca. 65-70cm).  Einen dritten Hecht fing ich am nächsten Tag. 

Die Karpfen waren in diesen Tagen am Laichen und man hätte die dicken Dinger (es wurde in den Tagen bis 30Pfund gefangen) beim Laichspektakel teilweise mit dem Kescher rausholen können.  An den Haken habe ich leider/glücklicherweise(?) keinen bekommen.  Von den VIP-Eden-Häusern kann man wirklich perfekt von der Terasse aus am großen See angeln.  Es war leider keins mehr verfügbar...   ein holländischer Angler berichtete auch, dass er am kleinen Tümpel vor seinem Haus 8 Karpfen in der Nacht gefangen habe...

Der See ist unspektakulär... halt eine Badewanne mit überall 150-160 cm Tiefe (mit Deeper vom Tretboot ausgemessen...).  Karpfenangler können bestimmt Sternstunden erleben, Raubfischangler zumindest den einen oder anderen Hecht fangen... ob es jedoch richtig große Hechte in dem See gibt, weiss ich nicht...  

So... ich hoffe, ich konnte damit jemanden helfen, der wie ich vor einer geplanten Familienreise verzweifelt nach Infos zum Angeln in diesem CP sucht...  

LG, 
Mr. Fang.


----------



## AlexX!! (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Centerpark Het Heijderbos (NL)*

Hi zusammen, 

inzwischen war ich auch wieder eine Woche in Het Heijderbos, diesmal auch mit Karpfen Tackle im Gepäck. Und was soll ich sagen, es war großartig. 
Wir waren Freitag-Freitag in einem Eden Vip Haus, direkt am See. Als Stammgast bei CP kann man sich die Hausnummer bei Buchung raussuchen, wenn sie noch frei ist, entsprechend habe ich da schon ein Auge darauf gehabt. Ich wollte in jedem Fall am großen Teil des Sees wohnen.
Wir kamen Freitag nachmittag an, nach auspacken und kurzer 
Stärkung hab ich erst mal ein paar Hände Boilies auf zwei Spots verteilt. Meine Strategie, minmal Aufwand, sparsamer Futter Boilies Einsatz, eher mit PVA oder Method Bleien auf Lockwirkung setzen.

19 Uhr am Freitag waren die Ruten das erste mal im Wasser, neben unserem Haus baute noch ein netter Holländer auf, wir einigten uns, wer welche Spots befischt, schon um 20.30 lief meine Erste Rute ab, und ich hatte einen 17Kg Karpfen in den 
Händen.. es sollte der größte, aber nicht der letze bleiben, denn noch am selbem abend.. kurz vor 10 Uhr, der Holländer war bereits weg, lief auch noch die zweite Rute mit einem ca 14kg Karpfen ab. Perfekter Einstand.
Am Samstag abend hatten wir noch einen Biss, vermutlich einen kleineren, den meine Tochter aber verlor.
Sonntag/Montag gab es einen Wetterumschung, es wurde deutlich kälter und die Aktionen gingen zurück. Die zeit nutze ich zum erneuten erfolglosen Streamern auf Hecht  Lernte aber noch einen netten Holländer kennen, der zwei tage zuvor im hinteren Teil des Sees auch einen schönen Schuppi gefangen hatte. Mitte der Woche wurde das Wetter wieder milder, und auch die Karpfen kamen wieder mehr auf trab. 

Insgesamt hatte ich 7 Schuppies (einen verloren) davon 3 über 15kg.

Man muss schon dazu  sagen, der See ist sehr stark befischt, 
irgendwo sitzt immer einer, wobei ich zumindest bei den Karpfen
nicht sagen kann das sie besonders schwierig zu fangen waren. 
Dafür zeigten mir (nicht nur mir) die Hechte erfolgreich den Mittelfinger 

beste Grüße
Alex


----------

